# Anyone alive around here?



## tackdriver (May 3, 2008)

Have any of you been fishing lately? What's been going on around here? I can see tumbleweeds rolling down the beaches..


----------



## TJSingleton (May 21, 2008)

Only freshwater lately. 
http://flickr.com/photos/tjsingleton/2646061871/


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Most of the reports I've heard lately have reported slow fishing and muddy water... I caught my first flounder but that's the only trip I've made in a good while.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

i fished Folly Pier in CHS 3 weeks ago and caught sharks, nothing productive, too damn muddy.


----------



## theprynce (Jun 30, 2008)

I fished the city pier in Cherry Grove this morning for a few hours. I got two solid bites that I lost shortly after they hit and got my bait.
I used my cast net hoping for a few mullet or something but ended up catching a decent shrimp and a keepable flounder... Never expected a flounder in the cast net! We saw a pretty good sized blue crab from the main pier.

Other than that, I was at the Garden City bridge at Atlantic Ave. a couple of days ago and got nothing. We weren't crabbing that day but saw one or two decent blues. Lots of mullet during the low tide but nothing else.

-=The Prynce


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I haven't fished for a few weeks due to slowness of catches, muddy water but most of all I am nursing a pinched nerve in my neck...(probably due to improper power casting)..probably will start fishing the piers in a week or two and just do a short cast and no retrieves unless I hook one..:fishing:


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

theprynce said:


> I fished the city pier in Cherry Grove this morning for a few hours. I got two solid bites that I lost shortly after they hit and got my bait.
> I used my cast net hoping for a few mullet or something but ended up catching a decent shrimp and a keepable flounder... Never expected a flounder in the cast net! We saw a pretty good sized blue crab from the main pier.
> 
> Other than that, I was at the Garden City bridge at Atlantic Ave. a couple of days ago and got nothing. We weren't crabbing that day but saw one or two decent blues. Lots of mullet during the low tide but nothing else.
> ...


you caught shrimp in a cast net from a pier? interesting how you caguht a flopunder from a cast net, they are usually more commmonly caught in seines.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I have heard from othere fisherman catching flounder in a cast net...in the creeks running to the ocean.:fishing:


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

but do not let the "man" see you do that. A flounder is considered a "Game Fish" and it is illegal to catch in a cast net.


----------



## theprynce (Jun 30, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> you caught shrimp in a cast net from a pier? interesting how you caguht a flopunder from a cast net, they are usually more commmonly caught in seines.


It wasn't the ocean pier but the city pier that's in the marshier inlet area. And it was more on the dock there than the pier.
And it was A shrimp... That wriggled its way right back in the water. lol.

-=The Prynce


----------



## theprynce (Jun 30, 2008)

outfishin28 said:


> but do not let the "man" see you do that. A flounder is considered a "Game Fish" and it is illegal to catch in a cast net.


Oh wow. Thanks for the info. It wasn't intentional, though. But I'll certainly remember that for the future.

-=The Prynce


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

too bad, i have caught coutless 1 pound bluefish from a cast net


----------

